# We did it...



## bethh (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh my, we took the plunge.  We got a Pyrenees, Anatolian and Kangal mix.  She’s 4.5 months old.  She was living out in the pasture with chickens, chicks and goats.  She’s a mess and shy.  She’s doing better in the car than I expected.  She’s pretty and needs a name.  We are headed to get her checked out at the vet. Send name suggestions.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 2, 2018)

She looks like a real sweetie! I'm sure you'll be head over heels in  in no time at all! Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 2, 2018)

Congrats!! Welcome to the LGD world! She’s precious!! 

Names: Lacy, Sadie, Misty, Annie, Ellie, Maggie, Shelby, Zoe

I noticed they all end in “e.” I’m thinking this is because it’s easier to inflect and excited tone into those names. This is definitely something you’ll want to consider as the tone of your voice will effect how she bonds to you and responds to your commands. (LGDs are independent thinkers, not obedience dogs. They can be very “hurt” by your correction/discipline.)


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 2, 2018)

Awwww she's a beauty and so sweet!! 
I like @Wehner Homestead suggestions of Sadie and Maggie.
My suggestions: Sammie/Sammy, Bailey, Jessy


----------



## Baymule (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m in love! She’s beautiful! She’s got Betty Davis eyes! Great..... now I got an ear worm, I’ll be singing that all day.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 2, 2018)

Need more pics!


----------



## animalmom (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh yes please more pictures.  She is a beautiful girl and needs a strong, self-assured, confident name.  Congrats, you are now owned by a LGD.  Your life will be so improved.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 2, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> Awwww she's a beauty and so sweet!!
> I like @Wehner Homestead suggestions of Sadie and Maggie.
> My suggestions: Sammie/Sammy, Bailey, Jessy



Oh! Love the name Jessie! Add that to my suggestions! Lol


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 2, 2018)

She kind of looks like a Harley to me.


----------



## bethh (Jun 2, 2018)

We haven't decided definitely on a name but have been trying out Lulu.  Thats the name on her vet records for now.  She was a hot mess.  She was born outside with chickens and goats.  Her mom was there a GP/AS mix and dad is a full blooded Kangal.  She had never been to a vet, she wasn't socialized.  It took forever for him to get her out of the 'barn' area.  She was hiding under all kinds of stuff.  Mom was very accepting.  Dad didn't seem to care.  They were all ambivalent to the farm animals.  She was covered in ticks.  The owner had given her a couple vaccines and was using goat dewormer.  

She has visited the vet, had all the ticks I could find removed, bathed twice, ate, met the chickens, now she is laying on the deck with me and our other dogs.  She liked the chicken yard.  I guess it smelt the most like home to her.  It was a riot trying to get her up the stairs.  I didn't want her in the yard until she was dry and had flea and tick meds on her.  The flies and everything were all around her.

I think it is going to take a bit before she will come to us.  She is very timid.  I took a break and ate.  So if I thought going up the stairs was a riot, going down was crazy as well.  Brought her outside so she could potty, we ate lunch on the patio.  She is now happily laying in the mulch.  I tried to coax her with hamburger and bacon from my lunch.  She took the hamburger from me but I couldn't convince her to follow me.  I may need lots of help figuring out how to bring her around.  

Here are some pics of her cleaned up...  I included our other 2 dogs, Tybee(labradoodle) and Panda(Bichon/poodle mix)


----------



## bethh (Jun 2, 2018)

Alright, I said before she had quite a few ticks which I removed.  Now she has some places that look like sores.  She’s determined to lay in the mulch and has flies and gnats hovering around.  My instinct is to make her stay in the house until those places have healed.  I’ve seen what happens with a skin infection and flies—- maggots and it’s disgusting. 

What are y’all’s thoughts?  2nd, she won’t follow us when we call or come to us.  At this point we have had to carry her, she’s already 60lbs or pull her with a leash.  Again what is the recommendation?   Thanks in advance.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 2, 2018)

Awwww what a sweet looking little girl! Am so glad she's out of her past hell hole and with caring folks! Give her time and loads of patience. She's most likely not house trained so keeping her inside might prove challenging for her and you both. She should be fine outside and you can get some spray for her sores. She's in a completely new and overwhelming situation right now. I'd take some time to just go out and sit with her. Take a book and maybe a few treats for her. When she comes to you, praise her and give attention. Don't give her a treat every time as you don't want her food motivated. Let her explore and get used to her new place and people.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 2, 2018)

She is beautiful!!!   If you have some Neosporin or the like, put on the spots.  If not, use Listerine -- the old gold kind -- even plain Vaseline.  I'm thinking "what may be at hand" and works.

I would want to just sit on the porch and hug her.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 2, 2018)

#1- she officially counts as a rescue! She’s beyond lucky to have you! 
#2- you can do this! Like LS mentioned, some treats are fine but you don’t want every positive experience based on food. Talk to her. Keep your tone even or even excited when you first see her. Praise her beyond measure verbally and with pets when she comes to you the first time when called. She will. I’ll be surprised if she doesn’t in a day or two. 

As far as making friends, hang out near her. Find her favorite spots to be petted. My LGDs have always liked ears and “tail head.” I wouldn’t push belly yet as that’s bordering on making her submit to you and that’s a whole other thing that isn’t relevant at this time. Mine also love hugs. 

#3-fly repellant works well to keep the bugs away. I’d put something over the wounds like MiniHorses mentioned then give her a light covering of fly spray. 

-remember that removing the ticks may have been uncomfortable and even scary for her. She has to learn that every little thing you introduce doesn’t inflict pain. Try to have positive experiences. Go out to pet her for a few minutes, praise her, return to the house to (ex. Switch the laundry...), go back out for a few minutes to pet her, praise her, repeat. This will help her learn that every encounter doesn’t have a threatening catch. It’s been a big day for her!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 2, 2018)

I should’ve added that she looks amazing after her baths! Very pretty girl! 

Your other canines are handsome too!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 2, 2018)

I am so excited for you! She is beautiful!  I am in love! The second picture, that shows her face, reminds me of a Cheetah.






So I looked up the Swahili word for Cheetah and it is Duma. 

I am submitting my name for your lovely girl and it is Duma. She may not look like it now, but she will be tall, lanky, graceful like a cat and the surprising speed of a Cheetah. Duma.

You have received some good advice for her and I have nothing to add, other than patience, build trust and love her. What a awful place she was in, she might not know it yet, but she just found Heaven.


----------



## bethh (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks everyone.  I put her in a downstairs bathroom tonight because we had plans and I didn't want her outside just in case she decided I can jump that fence or something.  When we got home, we took everyone outside.  I put her on the leash and she did pretty good,  She followed me around.  She even gave me a kiss.  I don't know if that is allowed in LGD world but it is part of my world with my dogs.  I couldn't believe it.  I brought her back inside to the downstairs bathroom.   I didn't make her do the scary stairs again.  Gave her some food and will take her out again.  She hasn't pooped since we got her.  Hope she will before we all go to bed.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 2, 2018)

LGD kisses are allowed


----------



## bethh (Jun 2, 2018)

Baymule said:


> LGD kisses are allowed


Thank God!!  I love my puppy kisses!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 2, 2018)

Well, I like Bay's suggestion....but, I thought of Dixie, when I looked at her.....but, I have to see their personlity a bit...before getting a name that "fits"....and something ya have to use for some time to come.....


----------



## bethh (Jun 2, 2018)

I thought of Dixie also.  Our doodle is Tybee.  I’m from Savannah.  We are thinking Lula. I’m just not sure.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 3, 2018)

The right name will come with time. By all means LOVE ON THAT DOG! You want her as bonded to you and your family as she is to her territory and animals. She will protect all that she considers "hers" and that includes you and the kids! That being said, you also want to be sure and socialize her once she gets settled in and acclimated. Trips to the feed store, TSC, Home Depot, etc. so she gets out and about and learns that in general, people are OK, and also gets used to loading up in the car and going for trips (in case of vet trips). If her only rides are to the vet, she'll become "trained" that the vehicle means shots and such.


----------



## bethh (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2018)

Beautiful picture! That one needs to be framed and hung on the wall!


----------



## bethh (Jun 3, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Beautiful picture! That one needs to be framed and hung on the wall!



Those crazy rocks, Lucy and Ethel, decided to go visit her. FYI, Lucy is a rooster, lol.


----------



## bethh (Jun 3, 2018)

Our baby is warming up.  I hesitate putting a name down because we are still playing around with it.  Today its been Lola.  She has walked on the leash pretty good.  I posted the picture of her yesterday in the chicken yard and they chickens walking all around her. Today we had her in there and she decided to chase the chickens.  DH was with her and she was trying to play with Elvis our silkie rooster.  We stopped her.  So now, she's only on the leash.  I took her in tonight to put the chickens to bed, I walked her around the perimeter of their yard and was telling her its her yard to protect and she has to take care of the chickens.

I let her off the leash when we got into the other yard.  She wandered around.  She would stay near me but I couldn't convince her to come over so I could pet her.  I finally came upstairs and then she was down there barking and whining.  I'm looking forward to this adventure.  I didn't get any pictures today.  I'm sure I will tomorrow.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 4, 2018)

You're showing a lot of patience (which is a good thing).  Someone may have already said it but one of the first things I learned about these dog is that they respond to commands extremely well - as long as it's what they want to do at that moment.


----------



## bethh (Jun 4, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> You're showing a lot of patience (which is a good thing).  Someone may have already said it but one of the first things I learned about these dog is that they respond to commands extremely well - as long as it's what they want to do at that moment.



Sounds like my 5 year old grandson.  I think he will be a lawyer one day.  He's always making an argument for doing it his way.  Yesterday it was to come home with grandma and pa after church and breakfast.  My usual reason why he couldn't because I didn't have his car seat was invalid.  Hey could sit in the back and really hold on.  When I shot that one down, he said we can get the seat out of mommy's car.  He's giving me practice for this puppy.


----------



## bethh (Jun 4, 2018)

Alright an update then some questions.  Last night she barked and whined outside until I brought her in and put her in the bathroom in the basement.  I didn't feel like dragging my bucking bronco up the stairs to sleep with the other dogs.  She barked and fussed and I was afraid DH was going to make me go down and sleep with her, but she stopped.  This morning when DH went down to let everyone go outside and potty, she wasn't in her bathroom, she had gone over the gate and was sleeping under the stairs.  I don't want her loose in the basement as there are way to many things for her to get into.  

Everyone went outside too take care of their business and then I went in to shower and take our grandson to camp.  I looked out the window to see her and Tybee playing.  I tried to video it but couldn't from the distance and through the window.  I'm glad she is warming up to him.  

I'm back now and this is my view this morning as I type this and try and just be near her


----------



## bethh (Jun 4, 2018)

Now for my questions...

1. What should I do for her sleeping situation?  She can't be loose in our basement. When she is alone, I come back to find our work gloves out of the golf cart, a hose pulled out of a bucket, camp chair pulled out.
--these are the options that I see... put her in a crate, leave her in the yard loose or crated, in the bathroom with the door closed (I'm not keen on that as she may decide to go through it), bring her upstairs with everyone else(not keen on this either as eventually she will be in the yard quite possibly alone unless we get her a buddy)

2. After yesterday, I know she has to be on a leash when we are in the chickens' yard.  How is the best way to let her know these are her chickens to take care of.  Last night when I went to lock the chickens in, I leashed her and brought her with me and she came in the coop while I told the chickens goodnight.  I told her these are her chickens to take care of.  After the coop was locked, I walked her around the perimeter smelling things and constantly talked to her to let her know this is her yard to protect. 

3. I don't want to be harsh with her, but when she does something that she shouldn't, how do I handle it?  My other dogs get fussed at.  She is still timid around us, won't willingly come when called.   Does she get a pass while she acclimates or if needed, does she get corrected.

Just an observation, I'm outside on the patio with all 3 dogs out here.  My little one was down by the fence line and started barking.  I have no idea at what.  Of course, Tybee had to go help out.  Lola was up here sleeping on the patio and she heard them and she ran down there to bark also.  The hair on her spine was standing up.  I have no idea what they were barking at.  I didn't see anything.  I know there are raccoons out there as we've seen one during the day wandering around. I almost forgot to add, I realized the chickens had disappeared.  When she headed back, I got up and told her she was a good girl.  Am I on the right track?

Sorry so much but I'm sure there will be more. LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

She’s making strides, it’ll just take time. 

As far as containment, that’s completely up to you. I would recommend starting her out how she’s meant to be. Most likely the bathroom didn’t feel like what she’s used to so she moved to someplace that was more like a den. If it was me, I’d get a chainlink dog kennel or build some type of enclosure for her and keep her outside but safe. We use one of our goat pens until ours are old enough to defend themselves and behave appropriately without constant supervision. 

I think you are doing the right thing about making sure she gets used to the chickens without complete freedom. I’d gradually work toward her being off leash and knowing that’s the routine. She’s bound to be excessively smart and she will quickly learn what you want her to do. (More like what she thinks you want her to do!) 

Definitely praise her when she does something right. These dogs don’t take much correction and get their feelings hurt easily. A simple “aah-aah” in an irritated tone is usually enough to get their attention. If warranted, a sharp “no.” You can move away from something using her collar if you prefer also. She’s reading your every move and wants to be your partner. Show her how to be. She CANNOT be allowed to get away with things just because she’s learning. This will allow her to develop unwanted behaviors that she may be very difficult to correctly relearn later. Remember that she’s going to be 100-150 pounds easily of independent thinking, strong, protective dog. Do it right the first time (the best you can anyway.) 

It sounds like you really are doing a great job with her. She’s learning to trust you and will get more comfortable. Love the pics. Keep us posted and keep the questions coming. One of us will answer the best we can.


----------



## bethh (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks Wehner!!  Having her inside doesn't make sense because that isn't where we intend her to sleep long term.  Until we get something better, would an extra large dog crate work?  We have one that we've used in the past with our other dogs.  Would you put this in the chicken yard so she also learns that is eventually where she will be spending most of her time.  Currently she hangs out in the actual backyard.  Also, should I put something of mine in it with her so she can still smell me?

I get the partner thing.  Sometimes when I have her on the leash, she is walking so that her body is touching my leg.  

I was concerned about allowing inappropriate behavior as I don't want her to learn those and then have to unlearn, but I also didn't want to make her shy away from us by correcting her.  I'll do it firm but gentle if that makes sense.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 4, 2018)

There's so much for both you and your new LGD to learn and get used to. Give both of you plenty of time to get used to each other and get used to things.

X2 on what @Wehner Homestead said.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

An extra large dog crate will be fine as long as she isn’t in it too much. I’m sure you know that she needs plenty of exercise. As far as where you might put it, can you clarify. Is the chicken yard a big fenced in area like a backyard or just a small run off the coop? I’m assuming it’s the first. If so, that should be fine, as long as she has protection from the sun. 

I don’t think it would hurt anything to wear an old shirt of yours for a bit then put it in with her. It might actually help her attach to you more. 

Firm but gentle makes sense. I tried to use careful explanations so you could understand what I was getting at. Queenie and my two Pyrs didn’t like my reprimanding tone and hang their heads the second I use it. Lol


----------



## bethh (Jun 4, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> An extra large dog crate will be fine as long as she isn’t in it too much. I’m sure you know that she needs plenty of exercise. As far as where you might put it, can you clarify. Is the chicken yard a big fenced in area like a backyard or just a small run off the coop? I’m assuming it’s the first. If so, that should be fine, as long as she has protection from the sun.
> 
> I don’t think it would hurt anything to wear an old shirt of yours for a bit then put it in with her. It might actually help her attach to you more.
> 
> Firm but gentle makes sense. I tried to use careful explanations so you could understand what I was getting at. Queenie and my two Pyrs didn’t like my reprimanding tone and hang their heads the second I use it. Lol



At this point, I only plan to use the crate at night.  Currently its under our deck in our backyard.  Eventually, we will move her to the chicken yard or I guess, more accurately, chicken paddock.  The previous owner fenced the 'yard' in 3 separate paddocks.  The paddock directly behind the house is the backyard.  The one to the right is the chicken yard.  It has their coop and a fenced yard for them if we are going to be gone for a long time and they can't free range. We have a shelter area that we are going to enclose as our barn.  

She is currently down there barking, whining and howling.  I'm not sure how our neighbors are going to feel about her lullaby.  We may have to move the crate into the basement tonight and then bring it out tomorrow and work on her being in it during the day while I'm down there with her for her to get used to it.  I'll give her a little longer.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2018)

We had to put Trip in a crate at night when we first moved, so the coyotes wouldn’t eat him. He hated it. We got cow panels and made him a pen. It was right outside our bedroom window so we could hear him at night. 

You could get cow panels to make her a pen in the back yard. Chickens can go through the holes, so probably not a good idea to put it in the chicken yard. LOL The sooner you can get her outside the better. 

It’s sounds like you’re on the right track. You have the love, patience and firmness that she needs. She is going to make y’all an awesome dog.


----------



## bethh (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh my, I’m currently wandering around my backyard freshly showered in my nightgown and crocs trying to get her to go potty.  She had settled down and all was quiet.  When I got out of the shower, I heard her again.  I thought she may have to potty.  I didn’t notice her go after her dinner.  She didn’t potty.  I’m going to go to bed and hope that she goes to sleep as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 4, 2018)

Please don't get too upset with her barking. She's learning and gaining experience. She can hear, see, and smell things that you can't. If she goes on for too long, you can go out with her and act as her back-up. Stand with her looking intently where she's looking. Try to see/hear what she's interested in/alerting on. After a spell, tell her it's OK and thank her for letting you know. Until she gets fully settled in and learns what is and what isn't a threat, she's going to do what her instincts tell her to do... try to scare off the threat... by barking. Ideally, they don't WANT to get into it with a predator and would prefer to scare them enough to keep them away so there isn't an altercation. She's also too young to take on a large predator (coyote/large dog) by herself. You might have to have a talk with your nearest neighbors and ask their forgiveness and patience for the next several months while your girl learns.

You're doing great so far! Keep it up!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 4, 2018)

Giving her a nice bone to chew on will help her relax and not worry about every little noise too. Otherwise, I agree with LS.


----------



## bethh (Jun 5, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Please don't get too upset with her barking. She's learning and gaining experience. She can hear, see, and smell things that you can't. If she goes on for too long, you can go out with her and act as her back-up. Stand with her looking intently where she's looking. Try to see/hear what she's interested in/alerting on. After a spell, tell her it's OK and thank her for letting you know. Until she gets fully settled in and learns what is and what isn't a threat, she's going to do what her instincts tell her to do... try to scare off the threat... by barking. Ideally, they don't WANT to get into it with a predator and would prefer to scare them enough to keep them away so there isn't an altercation. She's also too young to take on a large predator (coyote/large dog) by herself. You might have to have a talk with your nearest neighbors and ask their forgiveness and patience for the next several months while your girl learns.
> 
> You're doing great so far! Keep it up!


I’m not new to dogs/puppies but new to LGD.  Her barking last night wasn’t just barking but whining and howling.  It seemed more like separation then noises in the night.  Especially since she continued after DH brought her crate and her in the basement and it continued.  With previous puppies, we would bring their crate in our room, I’ve even put them in bed with us—not recommended but definitely out of desperation. She did the same thing yesterday afternoon when I brought the other dogs upstairs and she stayed in the yard just not as long.  Is it possible, it’s from being separated from me?   If so, on the one hand I’m glad but on the other how do I stop it?  

I think today I will put her in the crate while I’m around so she gets used to it and I will put today’s shirt in when it’s bedtime.   I’m sure I will post more later.  Still trying to wake up after that terrible night, lol.  Love her sweet nature.


----------



## bethh (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

My sleep deprived self forgot to tell you we decided she 


 is Gracie.  Nothing else seemed to fit.


----------



## bethh (Jun 5, 2018)

I realized why Gracie fit.  There was a movie years ago with Sandra Bullock and she was clutzy.  Her character was Gracie Lou.  That sums up our Gracie Lou, sometimes she trips over her own big feet.  Lol.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 5, 2018)

bethh said:


> I realized why Gracie fit.  There was a movie years ago with Sandra Bullock and she was clutzy.  Her character was Gracie Lou.  That sums up our Gracie Lou, sometimes she trips over her own big feet.  Lol.



 Gracie Lou Freebush! Miss Congeniality!  Love that movie and very cute for your girl!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2018)

I can still laugh at that movie. Gracie looks right at home in that picture. It's official-she owns the place.


----------



## bethh (Jun 5, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I can still laugh at that movie. Gracie looks right at home in that picture. It's official-she owns the place.


She’s playing with Tybee now and will sometimes come when I call her.  I can’t leave anything out because she wants anything I’ve had.  This morning she decided to check out the creek while I was checking on the garden.  I turned around and she was gone.  I wasn’t sure how I was going to get her because she was on the other side of a fallen tree that we haven’t gotten completely out.  She got out the way I imagine that she got down there. 

Just a question can you post video on the site.  If so, how?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2018)

Trip went behind me once, pulling up every onion I had just planted. I touched them, so they had my scent on them. I reached for a hammer, it was gone. It reappeared a week later in the driveway, a little chewed, but still useable. I still have it. 

Gracie loves you, anything with your scent on it is fair game.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 5, 2018)

Congratulations that she’s getting the idea to come when you call! I think she will readily be a LGD success story!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 6, 2018)

To post a video here you first have to post it to Youtube and then link that site here.


----------



## mkeawsh (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations!
We have had our Buddy - GP - for 7 years and he has done a GREAT job of protecting all our livestock and trained Angel - Boxer/Shepherd mix - to watch the sky and the woods for predators.
Buddy is such a lover.  He would rather have love than eat and gets hurt feelings and sad if I discipline him. He loves to herd the grandkids to get some love.  I  have never had a more loyal, loving and dependable dog.


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2018)

Gracie just makes me want to be outside even more.   I’m not getting anything done inside.


----------



## mkeawsh (Jun 6, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> #1- she officially counts as a rescue! She’s beyond lucky to have you!
> #2- you can do this! Like LS mentioned, some treats are fine but you don’t want every positive experience based on food. Talk to her. Keep your tone even or even excited when you first see her. Praise her beyond measure verbally and with pets when she comes to you the first time when called. She will. I’ll be surprised if she doesn’t in a day or two.
> 
> As far as making friends, hang out near her. Find her favorite spots to be petted. My LGDs have always liked ears and “tail head.” I wouldn’t push belly yet as that’s bordering on making her submit to you and that’s a whole other thing that isn’t relevant at this time. Mine also love hugs.
> ...



Yes! The ears!  My GP loooooves his ears scratched and rubbed.  He moans and moans with his eyes shut. LOL


----------



## BrendaJune (Jun 6, 2018)

She is beautiful!  She'll come around once she figures out her place in the family and that you love her.  Beautiful yard, too!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 6, 2018)

In the house? What house? I’d be outside all the time if I could! Lol


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2018)

BrendaJune said:


> She is beautiful!  She'll come around once she figures out her place in the family and that you love her.  Beautiful yard, too!


Thanks, we think she’s beautiful also.  We love our outside space.  She is doing very well.  I was super concerned on Saturday when we brought her home if once she was loose we’d ever get her again.   Now when she sees the leash, she sometimes won’t come.  I either just have to wait or try and snag her.


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> In the house? What house? I’d be outside all the time if I could! Lol


I realized yesterday that when I went in the bedroom late in the evening that I hadn’t been in there since I showered yesterday morning.


----------



## Stephine (Jun 6, 2018)

bethh said:


> Now for my questions...
> 
> 1. What should I do for her sleeping situation?  She can't be loose in our basement. When she is alone, I come back to find our work gloves out of the golf cart, a hose pulled out of a bucket, camp chair pulled out.
> --these are the options that I see... put her in a crate, leave her in the yard loose or crated, in the bathroom with the door closed (I'm not keen on that as she may decide to go through it), bring her upstairs with everyone else(not keen on this either as eventually she will be in the yard quite possibly alone unless we get her a buddy)
> ...


Congrats on the puppy! 
I think you are doing a swell job so far!
To 1. I would put her in a crate at night, but train her to it with feeding her there etc... first.
To 2 and 3: The key is management. Don’t give her a chance to fail. While she is still getting to know her new home and learning to trust you and take direction from you, do what you can so your interactions can be positive. Keep her on leash around the chickens (or anything else she might bother) until you feel you two have a good, solid relationship going and then start training the things where you’d need to correct for a bad decision on her part. In the meantime have her watch you interact with the chickens and the rest of your ”pack” so she learns that you all belong together. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Skiesblue (Jun 6, 2018)

bethh said:


> I’m not new to dogs/puppies but new to LGD.  Her barking last night wasn’t just barking but whining and howling.  It seemed more like separation then noises in the night.  Especially since she continued after DH brought her crate and her in the basement and it continued.  With previous puppies, we would bring their crate in our room, I’ve even put them in bed with us—not recommended but definitely out of desperation. She did the same thing yesterday afternoon when I brought the other dogs upstairs and she stayed in the yard just not as long.  Is it possible, it’s from being separated from me?   If so, on the one hand I’m glad but on the other how do I stop it?
> 
> I think today I will put her in the crate while I’m around so she gets used to it and I will put today’s shirt in when it’s bedtime.   I’m sure I will post more later.  Still trying to wake up after that terrible night, lol.  Love her sweet nature.


My experience indicates pups can be afraid of the dark. They know there’s danger. She may be upset about being away from you. I’m not sure how to overnight her but be patient she will improve every day. She adjusting to so many new things. You are her anchor. Hang in there. She’ll be worth it.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 6, 2018)

She is still a baby.  Remember that when you got her she had never been separated from her parents and possibly other siblings.  That means she had never spent a night _alone_.  Your small dogs sleep inside right?  Now she is all alone outside in the dark with noises and smells she has to identify and without the protection of her parents.  At 4-5 months, LGDs are just starting to really learn what all those strange noises and smells are.  Absolutely, you can't have her sleep in the house because she needs to learn to be outside to guard your property and livestock.  Her howling is the same as the 8 week old little puppy that cries all night in the laundry room until you break down and take it in your room, right?  It is just louder because she is so much bigger.  You can't bring her in when she howls because she will think she needs to be inside at night.  The only thing worse than a grown LGD that insists on sleeping inside at night is the grown LGD that is inside at night and realizes something bad that they need to protect you from is outside!  That is noise!  She will learn that she needs to be outside at night eventually. 

Baymule's suggestion of a small fenced pen outside is a good one.  She will soon outgrow the crate so a larger pen with a cover will be better for her.  If you can afford it, many places like Lowes, Home Depot and Tractor Supply sell portable dog kennels.  They are usually about 8' x8'.  The panels go together with clamps and it is fairly easy to move around.  You can also get extra panels to either make a top or make the kennel larger.  Get one with a roof for her (to prevent her learning to climb out - a Pyr specialty) and put a shelter top over it for sun and rain.  She is going to be a puppy for another year and really won't have the know how to completely hold her own with a large predator until she is at least 18 months.  She will be willing but it is up to you to keep her safe till then.   Since coyotes and cougar can kill or injure a young LGD she will be safe in the pen at night.  If you don't want her left loose in your yard while you are away for a long period of time until she is completely trained it is a safe place for her.  She will not need the kennel much after she is a year except when she comes in season) but it will come in handy for other small livestock or even your adult chickens.  

The panels go together with clamps and it is fairly easy to move around.  The kennel is a good investment for your property.  We have several chain link portable kennels, the oldest panels are 45 years old  back when we trained, showed and bred dogs.  If the wire gets stretched out or damaged, you can stretch new chain link on it to repair it.  Our main one now is 10' x18' that we actually use a lot for our dogs.  We have used it for injured lambs, sick ewes or goats, lambing or kidding pens, etc. It is handy to pen the Anatolians up in when the shearer or vet comes, if workmen are in the property, if we need to keep the gates open while working, sorting lambs, etc.  When Rika was spayed the vet said to keep her quiet for a couple weeks.  Duh!  She is a guardian!    First thing out of the car she tried to check out all 5 acres.  Thank goodness for the kennel.  Even in the kennel she broke 2 stitches!  When we have people over for a party we lock up the sheep and put the dogs in the kennel so that people can park on our field.  Also since Bubba's chin is the right height to rest on the table as he drools and begs for a taste with his eyes - he hasn't actually snuck anyone's food yet, but avoidance of the problem is better than punishment after!  LOL 

Your story about how she ran with her ruff up on alert to see what the little dogs were barking at shows that she will be an awesome LGD.  She has all the instincts.  You are doing everything right by _anticipating and avoiding_ bad behavior.  Anticipation of what a puppy will do and making it impossible for the puppy to do bad stuff is the secret of successful dog training.  You have only to look at the floor of someone who complains that their puppy chews up everything and you will see they leave their shoes, kids' toys, etc. laying everywhere.  The successful puppy trainer only has dog toys and chews strewn all over the floor so whatever the puppy picks up is ok.  In the rare instance of the pup getting hold of a "no no" there is a readily accessible "yes yes" item to immediately trade and distract puppy with.

Good job with your training - she is going to be great!  Gracie Lou sounds really great to me!  Oh yeah, our Pyrs duck their heads and try to avoid the leash too.  LOL


----------



## bethh (Jun 6, 2018)

Ridgetop said:


> She is still a baby.  Remember that when you got her she had never been separated from her parents and possibly other siblings.  That means she had never spent a night _alone_.  Your small dogs sleep inside right?  Now she is all alone outside in the dark with noises and smells she has to identify and without the protection of her parents.  At 4-5 months, LGDs are just starting to really learn what all those strange noises and smells are.  Absolutely, you can't have her sleep in the house because she needs to learn to be outside to guard your property and livestock.  Her howling is the same as the 8 week old little puppy that cries all night in the laundry room until you break down and take it in your room, right?  It is just louder because she is so much bigger.  You can't bring her in when she howls because she will think she needs to be inside at night.  The only thing worse than a grown LGD that insists on sleeping inside at night is the grown LGD that is inside at night and realizes something bad that they need to protect you from is outside!  That is noise!  She will learn that she needs to be outside at night eventually.
> 
> Baymule's suggestion of a small fenced pen outside is a good one.  She will soon outgrow the crate so a larger pen with a cover will be better for her.  If you can afford it, many places like Lowes, Home Depot and Tractor Supply sell portable dog kennels.  They are usually about 8' x8'.  The panels go together with clamps and it is fairly easy to move around.  You can also get extra panels to either make a top or make the kennel larger.  Get one with a roof for her (to prevent her learning to climb out - a Pyr specialty) and put a shelter top over it for sun and rain.  She is going to be a puppy for another year and really won't have the know how to completely hold her own with a large predator until she is at least 18 months.  She will be willing but it is up to you to keep her safe till then.   Since coyotes and cougar can kill or injure a young LGD she will be safe in the pen at night.  If you don't want her left loose in your yard while you are away for a long period of time until she is completely trained it is a safe place for her.  She will not need the kennel much after she is a year except when she comes in season) but it will come in handy for other small livestock or even your adult chickens.
> 
> ...




Could you post a picture of the pen?  I just need a visual of what y'all use.


----------



## goats4us (Jun 7, 2018)

Here's some pictures of our set-up. We were using a 10 x 10 kennel, but we both work so she has to spend a lot of time in it. Since these dogs can take 2 years or more before they can be trusted alone with the stock and she isn't yet 4 months old, we decided she needed more room. Last Saturday we opened one of the kennel panel connections and added a little fencing and she now has a 20 x 30 ft. area and can go in and out of the barn whenever she wants. We fenced off one end of the barn for her, the rest is for the goats. Her area is completely within the goat pasture. I would get a fenced area for your LGD as soon as possible and put her next to the stock you want her to guard. It's very important she be with them as much as possible and if you don't leave her outside, you may soon find you have another indoor dog and none to guard your stock!


----------



## bethh (Jun 7, 2018)

goats4us said:


> View attachment 49098 Here's some pictures of our set-up. We were using a 10 x 10 kennel, but we both work so she has to spend a lot of time in it. Since these dogs can take 2 years or more before they can be trusted alone with the stock and she isn't yet 4 months old, we decided she needed more room. Last Saturday we opened one of the kennel panel connections and added a little fencing and she now has a 20 x 30 ft. area and can go in and out of the barn whenever she wants. We fenced off one end of the barn for her, the rest is for the goats. Her area is completely within the goat pasture. I would get a fenced area for your LGD as soon as possible and put her next to the stock you want her to guard. It's very important she be with them as much as possible and if you don't leave her outside, you may soon find you have another indoor dog and none to guard your stock!View attachment 49097



That's awesome.  I will start looking into it and show my hubby!!


----------



## Skiesblue (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice set up. Just remember that pups are pups and need reassurance. When I got LGDs a dozen years ago I was strongly advised to not name them, pet them or treat them any differently than “stock”. Well I spoil my sheep a bit w a pat on the head and treats and spend more time w the dogs than may be recommended. In return they have led me to trapped lambs, hens w chicks I needed to coop etc. Time well spent for all of us.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes, years ago we were all told not to have any interaction with our LGDs because they wouldn't work if we petted or loved them!  Now the truth is known and we are encouraged to interact and socialize our LGDs.  I think a good average is the best.  You don't want to encourage them to be house dogs, but we let ours in for an hour or so at night, expecially in the winter when we are not spending as much time outside.  After an hour or several, they get up and ask to go out on their evening rounds.  It is just a little family bonding time.   If there are lots of predators around they won't even come to the door let alone come in.  They actually prefer to be on guard outside.  Our Pyrs had to be _forced_ inside (hen the children felt the weather was too extreme for them) and would wait at the door for the first opportunity to get back outside.  Eventually we learned that no matter what the weather was outside they did not want to be separated from their animals.  I think they work better when they are part of the family instead of an unnamed dog in a field.  Also how can you take care of them if they aren't trained at least to a leash and to come when called.  They need vet care and sometimes grooming or doctoring.  There is a nice mixture of hands off to let the dog do its job without interference, and loving it as a respected working member of your pack.  Of course, you can never let the dog or you forget that you are the alpha of course!

Great kennel set up too.  Remember you can buy the kennels as an all in one set or buy panels at Lowes, Home Depot or Tractor Supply.  Go on line and check them out under dog kennels.  We have used ours over the years for the dogs, poultry, goats, sheep, etc.  Just don't use them for pigs since the market hogs tore up our chain link!  Another plus about them is that you can take them apart and out them together in various configurations outside and inside the barn.  Worth every penny you will spend on them and you will get your money's worth over the next 20 years at least.


----------



## Skiesblue (Jun 8, 2018)

Angry rams will also mess up most chain link especially if they can get a good running start. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 8, 2018)

We have standard sized 4 pipe corral panel that one of our rams bent by butting.     No, you don't want to keep rams or bucks in your dog kennel!  We like them for temporary purposes, kids, emergencies with animals, solitary confinement, etc. and having an empty pen to use at a moments notice.  How many times do you need one in an emergency and have to rearrange animals?  I think they are worth the money investment.  You can also take them apart and stack the panels if you are short on space or putting up permanent pens.  They may not be for everyone, but we have used them for everything.  Of course, we had several from our dogs when we moved here so we didn't buy them figuring them for stock keeping purposes.  DH does want to buy more since they are so handy but first I need to restring a couple that have bad wire on them.

Also, you can weld wire onto corral panels too.  That type of corral panel is available under the name of "stud panels".  We got some of those in a smaller size for our pigs and they come in handy too.  They are only about 42" tall but have walk through gates like corral gates.  They were not cheap, but are useful because again you can take them apart and reconfigure them to whatever you need.  At the moment some of them are put together around our hayshed to form a sort of hay jail after one of the horses tore off the door.  Apparently she wanted her dinner NOW!  

*Repeat after me:   "I love all my animals and enjoy their antics!  I know we will laugh about this later."*


----------



## goats4us (Jun 9, 2018)

Some helpful information :https://www.motherearthnews.com/hom...ing-the-livestock-guardian-dog-puppy-zbcz1706


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 10, 2018)

Get a collar on her with your ID.  LGD can be clever about climbing out and digging under.


----------



## bethh (Jun 10, 2018)

Il


Donna R. Raybon said:


> Get a collar on her with your ID.  LGD can be clever about climbing out and digging under.



I’ll add it to my to do list.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bethh (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow, I haven’t really been able to get on here for quite a few days.  We had one of our grandsons while his parents were out of town.  Didn’t leave much free time.  

We have to take Gracie to the vet for a quick check up after her initial visit.  Hope DH doesn’t have to carry her in again.  

Quick question, if a chicken comes up to her while on a leash, is it okay for her to lick the chicken?  Feels like a dumb question but if you don’t know.  

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## bethh (Jun 10, 2018)

Yesterday morning


----------



## bethh (Jun 10, 2018)

goats4us said:


> Some helpful information :https://www.motherearthnews.com/hom...ing-the-livestock-guardian-dog-puppy-zbcz1706


Thanks for posting.  Although now I feel like I have been doing it wrong.  When I’m not in the chicken paddock, she is in the back yard without other dogs.  She can see all the yards and the chickens but hasn’t been kept in there.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 10, 2018)

At her age I don't think I'd feel all comfy with her licking a chicken... But then you were there and I wasn't so didn't "witness" the whole scenario. "Typically" with LGDs, chickens are the stumbling block while young. They run around squawking and raising a ruckus and the dogs just think "ahhh... squeaky play toy! " It's not that they kill them intentionally, IMHO it's more accidental due to all the loving attention the pup delivers. But I believe you said this pup was raised with birds, so it may never become an issue at all for her...  

I'm no expert, but in my opinion, she doesn't have to actually be kept inside the chicken run to do what you intend for her to do. In fact, these dogs really need space and room. Most don't do well gated into a very small area. They feel trapped and become escape artists. If you're taking her into the chicken enclosure with you and staying in there with her for a bit, I'd say she's learning that they are to be protected along with everything else in "her area"; the back yard. As long as she can patrol around the chicken area, they'll be protected as well. I'm sure you'll discover what works best for you and her.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 11, 2018)

I agree.  As long as she can get around all sides of the coop and yard, she will protect them.  Confining her to the small chicken yard means that she will feel that she can't protect the entire property.  You don't want her to learn bad habits like digging out or climbing out of the chicken yard so she can patrol the property.  I would let her have the run of your property (assuming it is properly fenced) and she will protect everything that is inside the fence.  Since any predators (except hawks) have to come through the yard to get to the chicken yard, she will be able to head them off.  

Keep up the good work of taking her into the pen with you so you can supervise her behavior with the poultry.  She seems to like them and be good with them.  Once you are sure of her, eventually, you can let the birds out into the larger property during the day and be sure that she will view them as hers to be protected too.

While LGDs don't naturally bond to poultry like they do to small stock, they can be taught to protect them.  There are many LGDs guarding poultry and waterfowl consistently.  You are doing a good job with her.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2018)

My Paris liked the chick feed and letting her in the coop to eat the feed went a long way in getting her to "like" the chickens. LOL


----------



## Stephine (Jun 13, 2018)

Chicken licking is fine- though the hen might think otherwise - it’s a bonding thing. I taught my (collie dog) first to be calm around the chickens and not bother them before I allowed him to approach and try to clean 
If the chicken comes up to her, it’s asking for it ;o)  As long as the dog doesn’t chase her to do a more thorough job with it, it’s fine.



bethh said:


> Wow, I haven’t really been able to get on here for quite a few days.  We had one of our grandsons while his parents were out of town.  Didn’t leave much free time.
> 
> We have to take Gracie to the vet for a quick check up after her initial visit.  Hope DH doesn’t have to carry her in again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 13, 2018)

With working LGD I always made feeding time social so I could pet and check each dog to ensure all healthy.  A dog could get bitten in the night protecting herd and I not know until infected otherwise.  Or have a torn nail, etc.... So, at least once a day they each got loving, checked out,  and food.    Morning was usually time I fed as they were coming 'off duty' and going to sleep.  When it was bitter cold weather, though, I would feed twice a day to ensure they got enough calories.  

Make sure to provide and area where the dog can eat without any livestock intruding.  Yes, goats, cows, poultry, pigs, etc, all love dog food!  My adult dogs learned that I put out food for 30 minutes and they would eat all they wanted.  Then rest was picked back up to ensure other critters did not get to it.  

Be careful of feeding any puppy chow.  Because it is so rich it can make long bone growth plates inflamed and pup will be lame.  Puppy chow is ok until puppies are about 8 to 10 weeks old and then put them on a high quality adult dog food.   I learned this lesson the hard way.  

I would never be without a LGD!  They are the reason that all the other livestock stays that way-  LIVE!!!


----------



## WolfeMomma (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats! We have a Kangal as well. Best dog I have ever had! so smart!


----------



## goats4us (Jun 16, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> With working LGD I always made feeding time social so I could pet and check each dog to ensure all healthy.  A dog could get bitten in the night protecting herd and I not know until infected otherwise.  Or have a torn nail, etc.... So, at least once a day they each got loving, checked out,  and food.    Morning was usually time I fed as they were coming 'off duty' and going to sleep.  When it was bitter cold weather, though, I would feed twice a day to ensure they got enough calories.
> 
> Make sure to provide and area where the dog can eat without any livestock intruding.  Yes, goats, cows, poultry, pigs, etc, all love dog food!  My adult dogs learned that I put out food for 30 minutes and they would eat all they wanted.  Then rest was picked back up to ensure other critters did not get to it.
> 
> ...


We put ours on large-breed puppy food. It is not always easy to find though. I was also told to not overfeed, to keep her lean as she is growing to prevent hip dysplasia.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 16, 2018)

We don't have a problem over feeding our dogs in this heat.  Neither of our LGDs ate anything today of their afternoon feeding.


----------



## bethh (Jun 23, 2018)

She seems to eat as much as she wants then will leave the rest.  Sometimes she eats all of it and others there is leftover food.  I take it up so that my other dogs don't gobble it down.  I feed her royal canin large puppy food.  I've been using this brand for 10 years, various formulas depending on our dog's ages, breeds, etc and have been very happy with it.  I get mixed opinions about giving her puppy vs adult food. She isn't growing by leaps and bounds at this point.  I've worked at a vet for years and got used to puppies gaining 7-10lbs every 3-4 weeks.  She has only gained about 4 since we got her.  Some of you may not know but she was a real mess when we first got her.  Her lymph nodes were enlarged and she was covered in ticks.  At her visit this week, the vet was happy that they are going down.  We opted not to treat with antibiotics, I don't personally like a lot of meds so I prefer not to give them to my animals unless absolutely necessary.  I started giving her some coconut oil in her food.  It seems to have helped with her itching and the lymph nodes went down.

Here is a picture of her on the way to the vet.  She isn't used to getting in cars and this was the first time that I was taking her by myself.  I didn't want to fight trying to get her in my husband's truck because it is so high for me.  I'm vertically challenged.  Gracie got to ride in the convertible.  Probably the last time because she is so big.  She was really good though.  Getting her in was a challenge, I had to climb in the passenger side and then coax (pull) her in and climb through to the driver's seat.  It had to be a site for anyone around, lol.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 23, 2018)

She sure is a pretty girl! The more you let her experience, the better dog she will become. Sometimes wish I had a convertible... Rented a couple. Too hot & humid here right now to enjoy one.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 23, 2018)

Is there a possibility that the ticks gave her Lyme disease?


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 23, 2018)

She is beautiful!


----------



## bethh (Jun 23, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Is there a possibility that the ticks gave her Lyme disease?


It’s possible but we don’t live in an area known for Lyme disease.  I’ll talk to my vet and get her opinion.  There are so many things she could get.  If the lymph nodes don’t get back to normal, we will run some tests.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 23, 2018)

I don't think there's a good statistic as to where Lyme is or isn't.  Two of my daughters got Lyme at two separate times in North Carolina when they hadn't acknowledged its presence.  The doctor told me for one that "I tell you right now over the phone that it isn't Lyme because we don't have Lyme in NC." Then when she actually saw her, the doctor said,"I'm so glad you brought her in, if you had waited until Monday, the rash would have faded and we wouldn't treat her.  She has Lyme."


----------



## bethh (Jun 23, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I don't think there's a good statistic as to where Lyme is or isn't.  Two of my daughters got Lyme at two separate times in North Carolina when they hadn't acknowledged its presence.  The doctor told me for one that "I tell you right now over the phone that it isn't Lyme because we don't have Lyme in NC." Then when she actually saw her, the doctor said,"I'm so glad you brought her in, if you had waited until Monday, the rash would have faded and we wouldn't treat her.  She has Lyme."


I'll talk to the vet.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2018)

It is a lot of fun loading up a big dog that doesn't want to load. Put her in the car/truck and drive a couple of miles. Stop, give her a treat, praise her and drive back home. Praise her, give her a treat and maybe that will help her load up easier. I drop the tailgate, slap it and say LOAD UP!  Our male GP, Trip, jumps right up in the back of the truck. He gets lots of love and attention, then he jumps down. To take him to the vet, I open the truck door, slap the seat and say LOAD UP! He jumps right in. He doesn't mind going to the vet at all.


----------



## bethh (Jun 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> It is a lot of fun loading up a big dog that doesn't want to load. Put her in the car/truck and drive a couple of miles. Stop, give her a treat, praise her and drive back home. Praise her, give her a treat and maybe that will help her load up easier. I drop the tailgate, slap it and say LOAD UP!  Our male GP, Trip, jumps right up in the back of the truck. He gets lots of love and attention, then he jumps down. To take him to the vet, I open the truck door, slap the seat and say LOAD UP! He jumps right in. He doesn't mind going to the vet at all.


Gracie has a problem and in turn so do I--- she isn't treat motivated.  Hubby and I need to work on it.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2018)

Mine are not really treat motivated either. I make it a point not to treat them to get them to do what I want. But sometimes there are extenuating circumstances...….. LOL My female LOVES bread. She refuses to take food from our hands, but she makes the exception for bread. But she still won't load up, even for bread. She loads, sorta, for LOTS of love, attention and praise. 

I made the suggestion of a treat, so that she would associate the truck with something good. If treats won't work, then maybe make it a game like I did with Trip. As a pup, I took him to Tractor Supply and he liked it. There are no hard and fast rules with training your LGD to load in your truck. Keep trying and you will find what works for Gracie.


----------



## bethh (Jun 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Mine are not really treat motivated either. I make it a point not to treat them to get them to do what I want. But sometimes there are extenuating circumstances...….. LOL My female LOVES bread. She refuses to take food from our hands, but she makes the exception for bread. But she still won't load up, even for bread. She loads, sorta, for LOTS of love, attention and praise.
> 
> I made the suggestion of a treat, so that she would associate the truck with something good. If treats won't work, then maybe make it a game like I did with Trip. As a pup, I took him to Tractor Supply and he liked it. There are no hard and fast rules with training your LGD to load in your truck. Keep trying and you will find what works for Gracie.


Although now that I think about it, there is a delicacy that she loves... chicken poop.  Don’t think I could bag it up and use it as a treat, just kidding.  
She’s a sweet girl.  Maybe this weekend we can find time to work on it.


----------



## bethh (Jul 6, 2018)

Here's a picture of Gracie with the rescue chick that we have


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2018)

Awww..... that is a sweet picture.


----------



## Soon2Be (Jul 6, 2018)

What a sweet pup!


----------



## bethh (Jul 28, 2018)

Well, I've wondered if Gracie is really a guard dog.  I've never seen her bark at anyone that has come to our house.  This morning she proved herself.  She doesn't ever start barking before our doodle but this morning she was definitely barking to protect our space.  I'm on the deck enjoying coffee and a beautiful morning and Tybee starts barking which could mean I'm going to be attacked by a plastic bag or there is really something going on.  Gracie decided it wasn't a plastic bag and deserved her attention.  I couldn't figure out what had them riled.  Then I noticed the lawn guy that periodically treats our front yard (entirely different rant).  Now I understood.  She never stopped barking until he left.  The hair along her spine raised.  I was so thrilled.  GOOD GIRL Gracie!!  I'll share another time with her issues with the creek.  Just want to focus on the positive right now.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 28, 2018)

Way to go Gracie! Always praise the good and let her know she's done well!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2018)

Doesn't that make you feel like a proud Doggie Mama?


----------

